# Fabulous clipper/blade sale at Petedge



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I need blades! Thanks! Will look now. My blades are all dull and beat up from using them on horses.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wait, I'm confused? I thought the majority on this forum said to go with the 2 speed clippers?!?

Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I want to send some out to be sharpened, but don't want to be left with nothing, so this just seemed like the perfect time to add to the stash. So inexpensive!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Also at PetEdge, they have a deal on shipping right now (ends today, Jan 18th): Free shipping on orders over $200 (use coupon code FSBF), $5.99 shipping on orders over $150 (no coupon code needed). 

I wanted a grooming table a week ago, but balked because the shipping was over $50. So I checked the fine print on this offer, and of course it says it excludes grooming tables, plastic dog crates, and other large items. Well I decided to bite the bullet and order the grooming table anyway, and the shipping discount applied! I would guess someone at PetEdge made a mistake, but I'll take it. It even said on my order, "shipping discount $44". So if you want a grooming table, see if they are still shipping them for $5.99.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Wait, I'm confused? I thought the majority on this forum said to go with the 2 speed clippers?!?
> 
> Rebecca


Thats generally the case but everyone has their own preferences and needs. A two-speed will give you more power at the higher speed, but it also heats up faster, and you may not need that much power anyway. I would guess that pro groomers who do big dogs and sometimes very matted dogs need more power than a pet owner who's just clipping a well-kept coat.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the post Cherie.....

All that Christmas grooming money is burning a hole in my pocket...... Plus dulled blades.....

I actually like the one speed Osters. Great for a spare.... I will have to see what else they have.....

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not like the 2 speeds because they heat up to fast on high. Truth be told, I am not entirely nuts about Oster clippers anymore. But, I have six or seven sets and they are like workhorses, though they heat up and are heavy. Hey...a good intro set for $100 and if/when people opt for a different make, Oster blades are inter-changable with a lot of the other brands of clippers.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Thanks for the post Cherie.....
> 
> All that Christmas grooming money is burning a hole in my pocket...... Plus dulled blades.....
> 
> ...


We should put our heads together in the future. We get charged $14 or something for foreign order plus shipping because we aren't in the US. You, me and Trillium should pool our orders and split these costs. What do you think? Too late for this sale, but down the road?


----------



## C.L.A.D. (Jan 26, 2012)

*Clippers for a 17 y. o. three pound toy*

I've decided to try to clean up my precious senior between groomings. She is used to grooming as she was used in grooming competitions when she was younger. But she now has terrible arthritis. She just started acupuncture. 
I have no idea what clipper to use for her face and feet or what blade size. I was on the petedge website and became completely overwhelmed. Confused between blades and snap on combs and Oster vs Andis. I really need some guidance. I also have three other toys, so if I could use the clippers on them that would be a bonus. I have an old super duck dryer that I've been using with all of them. 
I need your expertise before I do anything. 
Thanks in advance!!!!
C. L. A. D. 's mom


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

C.L.A.D. said:


> I've decided to try to clean up my precious senior between groomings. She is used to grooming as she was used in grooming competitions when she was younger. But she now has terrible arthritis. She just started acupuncture.
> I have no idea what clipper to use for her face and feet or what blade size. I was on the petedge website and became completely overwhelmed. Confused between blades and snap on combs and Oster vs Andis. I really need some guidance. I also have three other toys, so if I could use the clippers on them that would be a bonus. I have an old super duck dryer that I've been using with all of them.
> I need your expertise before I do anything.
> Thanks in advance!!!!
> C. L. A. D. 's mom


Lots of us love our Wahl Bravura clipper. (Or the less powerful version, the Arco SE.) You only have to buy one blade, as its adjustable from a 9 to a 40 blade. But for tpoos, you may need some type of trimmer or extra small clipper for doing poodle feet. Im not a pro groomer, maybe one of them can chime in.

For snap-on combs, everyone seems to agree that metal ones work much better than plastic ones.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We should put our heads together in the future. We get charged $14 or something for foreign order plus shipping because we aren't in the US. You, me and Trillium should pool our orders and split these costs. What do you think? Too late for this sale, but down the road?


Well this was timely information. I was looking for martingale collars for my crew and they are very inexpensive at Pet Edge. I was wondering if they charged extra for shipping to Canada. Thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aha!! Another CDN to pool our orders with!! TLP...the prices on their collars and leads for puppies going on to their new homes is less than half of the next cheapest place. If you are ordering something in the future, let us know and we will split shipping with you.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I am looking to order the clippers and blades, and I really want a drying unit-is anything under 200$ on that website a "hot deal" or even useful for drying a standard? I like the idea of cage drying!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> I am looking to order the clippers and blades, and I really want a drying unit-is anything under 200$ on that website a "hot deal" or even useful for drying a standard? I like the idea of cage drying!


Im not a pro groomer, but my understanding is that cage drying doesnt work for poodles because the hair will dry curly. You need to brush/style it while you dry it so it will be as straight as possible. Basically you want the hair straight and sticking straight out from the dog, not laying down, as if he put his paw in a light socket. By having the hair sticking straight out like that, you can scissor/clip all the hairs in a given area to the same length, which reduces matting and gives that "plush" look. If the hairs are curly, there is no way to do a proper groom, as all the hairs will be cut to different lengths.

I take it you are looking to get into grooming your dogs and are a beginner? My advice would be to put the biggest focus on getting an excellent dryer, followed by the clippers, followed by the shears. Think how much you'll appreciate having a dog dry in one hour instead of two!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I see! Well that makes sense, can anyone recommend me a dryer then around or under the 200$ mark? I would like to get all my poodle grooming supplies ordered so I can start teaching myself how to groom  !


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

MaryLynn said:


> I see! Well that makes sense, can anyone recommend me a dryer then around or under the 200$ mark? I would like to get all my poodle grooming supplies ordered so I can start teaching myself how to groom  !


Well I just did a ton of dyer research, but ended up getting a dryer beyond the price range you mentioned. (I got the Chris Christensen Kool Dry - $375).

I liked the specs on the "B-Air Bear Power Dryer II. Its $189 at PetEdge. But when I read reviews I noticed a lot of people reported them dying early deaths.

Air Force makes a dryer in your price range that should have power comparable to what I got (4 horsepower motor) and is variable speed too. The difference would be that the Air Force dryers are *LOUD*. 

Metro Air Force Commander Vari-Speed Dryers | PetEdge.com

Welcome to Mutt Muffs!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> I liked the specs on the "B-Air Bear Power Dryer II. Its $189 at PetEdge. But when I read reviews I noticed a lot of people reported them dying early deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

TLP said:


> Jacamar said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the specs on the "B-Air Bear Power Dryer II. Its $189 at PetEdge. But when I read reviews I noticed a lot of people reported them dying early deaths.
> ...


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh that's not that far really maybe I will take a car trip! You're right, probably better to order one from Ren's and skip out on duty and shipping charges! Totally worth it for the clipper and blade sale though I think.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think so too Mary Lynn. I was going to add, there is a brand new Rens in K/W. If they do not have what you want, they will order in from one of the other stores. If you are after something in particular, they will get it in before you arrive.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

TLP said:


> Anyway, MaryLynn I finally ended up getting the k911 dryer.


Just out of curiosity, do you have problems with the K9II tripping the circuit breaker? Its rated at 17 amps and most home fuses are 15 amp.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you have problems with the K9II tripping the circuit breaker? Its rated at 17 amps and most home fuses are 15 amp.


I am not TLP but I use a K9II. I do not have any trouble tripping the circuit breaker in my house, which is 20 years old. When I still lived at my mom's, I tripped the circuit a couple times if too many lights were on.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I am not TLP but I use a K9II. I do not have any trouble tripping the circuit breaker in my house, which is 20 years old. When I still lived at my mom's, I tripped the circuit a couple times if too many lights were on.



I live in an older home and was constantly tripping the circuit. I now run an extension cord from the outlet my fridge is plugged into as it has a higher rating and it no longer trips.

Most appliances that create heat will draw a lot of electricity. So if you have your K9II sharing a circuit with something else that draws a lot of electricity your circuit will trip when that item comes on. So in a lot of cases Dryers, Washers, Microwaves, Fridges have a higher amp rating.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

TLP said:


> I live in an older home and was constantly tripping the circuit. I now run an extension cord from the outlet my fridge is plugged into as it has a higher rating and it no longer trips.
> 
> Most appliances that create heat will draw a lot of electricity. So if you have your K9II sharing a circuit with something else that draws a lot of electricity your circuit will trip when that item comes on. So in a lot of cases Dryers, Washers, Microwaves, Fridges have a higher amp rating.


Yeah, when I was considering the K9II, I thought about running an extension cord. But I couldnt find one that was rated for 20 amps except the kind with the funky plug. If your extension cord get really hot, be careful!

I just shaved Panda's feet and he was horrible.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh! I just missed this sale! This is what I get for being away from the poodle forum!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I had posted it on FB too. You must have been a busy gal!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Facebook?
Is there a Poodle group???
Facebook.com/laurose


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I had posted it on FB too. You must have been a busy gal!


Ive been busy planning for our move to our farm . Tentative move date is march 1st! Did you see the new place? We get a HUGE BARN!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

LauraRose said:


> Facebook?
> Is there a Poodle group???
> Facebook.com/laurose
> 
> ...


Its just her personal facebook page . You can add me if you like 

http://www.facebook.com/camilleathome


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Camille said:


> Ive been busy planning for our move to our farm . Tentative move date is march 1st! Did you see the new place? We get a HUGE BARN!


No not yet!! I'll go loook. So happy for you!! Did you see the latest photos and videos of Journey in her CC?? She looks terrific!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No not yet!! I'll go loook. So happy for you!! Did you see the latest photos and videos of Journey in her CC?? She looks terrific!


No I didnt! I will go check now


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LauraRose said:


> Facebook?
> Is there a Poodle group???
> Facebook.com/laurose
> 
> ...


TONS of Poodle groups on FB. Poodles for all seasons, For the love I Poodles. I have standards. Standard Poodles are great. Poodles. Multiple Poodle Syndrome. Tons and tons of them. If you type the word Poodles in you FB search bar, they should begin to come up.


----------

